# Preference for pioneer/ag style or flat faced quick coupler for hydraulics



## broncobilly_69 (May 26, 2010)

The grapple I bought has the flat faced style couplers, From the googling I did, it looks like the ones on my Kubota L5460 are called "Pioneer" or "Ag" style. Is there any advantage to one style over the other? Should I swap out the ones on my grapple to pioneer/ag or on my loader for the flat-faced instead?


----------

